# What snowboard tips & guides does snowboardingforum need?



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Ahoy, I need your input on the future of the snowboardingforum's tips/guides.

*What I'm doing:*

So awhile back I volunteered to do a much needed update, re-do and re-organizing for all the stickied snowboard riding tutorials and guides that are/were on this forum. Killclimbz and the other mods have said they'd be happy for me to do this and they'll sticky threads as I re-create and re-do everything, so I've been planning everything out and piecing together what needs to be done.

Basically I'll be creating high end snowboard tutorial videos to replace all the current old, missing or old-of-date tutorials that we have on the forum.

*The question for you guys*

Are there any snowboard guides and tutorials that AREN'T AND HAVEN'T been available on the forum that you think should be added to the forum?

I'm already working on re-doing everything that is (and was) on the forum previously, from how-to gear guides, to beginner and intermediate tutorials and also trick tip tutorials, but are there any snowboard tutorial topics beyond that which haven't been covered previously that you'd like to see on the forum as I update and re-do the guides?

I'll be starting this re-do from around Jan 6th-7th-ish onwards after I get back from Christmas break, so this is your chance to have some input in how the tips section of snowboardingforum grows.

*About me:*

So for those who don't know me or are wondering who this random guy re-doing all the guides on the forum is...

I'm Jed and I've been a regular on the forum for a couple years now. Besides being a forum regular, I'm a snowboard instructor and I run a snowboard training company teaching people how to snowboard using online tips and video, so I'm kind of suited for this task of re-making all the guides on this forum.

Not to mention I spend a lot of time answering a lot of snowboard questions on this forum and I know as well as any other poster that it can get old repeating the same answers over and over. It would be nice to have tutorial videos already on the forum for each scenario to direct members to when we explain certain techniques/tips to new members.

So... are there any tip guides that you think should be added to the forum outside of the standard gear guides, riding tutorials and trick tip tutorials?


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

i think it would be really cool to have official trick tutorial videos and for things not made yet if someone wants to add a trick tutorial to the list of videos it would get sent to review to make sure its high quality before its like on an official forum list youtube just doesnt get the job done with all the smaller but good videos being buried under countless other videos and what not haha


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

conspiracy said:


> i think it would be really cool to have official trick tutorial videos and for things not made yet if someone wants to add a trick tutorial to the list of videos it would get sent to review to make sure its high quality before its like on an official forum list youtube just doesnt get the job done with all the smaller but good videos being buried under countless other videos and what not haha


Basically my idea for the trick tutorial videos is to put together a 'jump start kit' of sorts that covers everything a snowboarder would need to know before having the ability to learn tricks on their own.

So basically there'll be a couple videos on buttering covering ollies, nollies and basic presses, then a couple videos on jumping and spinning (and maybe another video on inverts if people need), then a couple videos on jibbing for things like rail approach lines, 50/50s and boardslides. These would be very long, but detailed videos as oppose to having 500 short videos on 500 different tricks.

I actually have that set of videos almost all done since I can borrow some footage from my company's paid tutorial library that I don't mind putting for free on the forum.

I think that's the best option since it'll basically cover anything any forum poster should ever need on the freestyle front, because once they learn and understand those basics they should have the tools to go further on their own without needing anymore trick tip videos.

It's kind of like the hidden trick people don't realize with trick tip tutorials. You don't really need 5000 trick tip tutorials for every trick, you just need a few very good tutorials on certain core basics like rotation, jumping, pop, approach lines etc. and every other trick later is actually a combination of those core basics.

Anyhow, that's my plan for the freestyle front of tutorials.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice jed. Looking forward to seeing what you put out there.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice Thanks Jed, I've seen some of your videos and they are pretty good. Looking forward in seeing more from you.


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

How about these softboot carving tutorials?

Softboot Extremecarving 1.1
Softboot Extremecarving 2.1
Softboot Extremecarving 3.1
Softboot Extremecarving 4.1


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bumps and steeps


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

How about tips for the mental aspect of the sport? Overcoming fear, dealing with setbacks, etc. Everyone likes to say "just have some balls and go for it" but in reality that is definitely easier said than done for a lot if riders, especially beginners.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Will any of snowolf's posts be coming back? Many of them were very helpful.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

::


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree. I feel like the biggest part of the sport for beginners is overcoming fear. it's prob the biggest hurdle for a new rider that can't progress. fear immobilizes most brains. my brain gets anxious and has to do whatever it is I'm scared of like that second or I can't go. do for me it's a time thing. I just gotta go man


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Props to you for doing this, i know its a lotta time to do it.

Please do waxing section so we dont get five new threads aday on the subject.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

nillo said:


> How about these softboot carving tutorials?
> 
> Softboot Extremecarving 1.1
> Softboot Extremecarving 2.1
> ...


I didn't even get to the second video, got motion sick on the first one. And who's gonna even attempt to read the flashing walls of small text with weird white drop shadow? That's why they invented voice-over. 



trapper said:


> How about tips for the mental aspect of the sport? Overcoming fear, dealing with setbacks, etc. Everyone likes to say "just have some balls and go for it" but in reality that is definitely easier said than done for a lot if riders, especially beginners.


Well this is snowboarding site, not psychotherapy central. No video tutorials for sacking up, at some point people will just have to grow a pair and go for it.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

trapper said:


> How about tips for the mental aspect of the sport? Overcoming fear, dealing with setbacks, etc. Everyone likes to say "just have some balls and go for it" but in reality that is definitely easier said than done for a lot if riders, especially beginners.


I'd find this helpful (especially since it's easier said than done).


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Well this is snowboarding site, not psychotherapy central. No video tutorials for sacking up, at some point people will just have to grow a pair and go for it.


Right because there definitely isn't a psychological aspect to sports. I'm not sure your average psychotherapist will necessarily be a better resource to overcoming the mental setbacks that a serious injury would create than a more experienced rider whose been there done that. Yeah, terrible idea altogether. Just forget it was mentioned.


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> I didn't even get to the second video, got motion sick on the first one. And who's gonna even attempt to read the flashing walls of small text with weird white drop shadow? That's why they invented voice-over.


I'll agree that the text could have been done better and the timing on the text is a little quick, but that's why there is a pause button. As to the voice over, I guess you missed that they are Russian. Yeah, a thick Russian accent would be way better than clear English text.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

nillo said:


> I'll agree that the text could have been done better and the timing on the text is a little quick, but that's why there is a pause button. As to the voice over, I guess you missed that they are Russian. Yeah, a thick Russian accent would be way better than clear English text.


No, I didn't miss the fact that they are Russian. But I think it's hardly an impossible task to find a native English speaker to do the dubbing for them, I've seen it done before. In fact I would still prefer a voice-over even in a thick Russian accent to pausing the video in order to read through that much text. There's a reason snowboard addiction and snowprofessor tutorials are so successful - they produce simple, concise videos with solid camerawork, uncomplicated voice-overs and clear emphases. If they want the viewer to focus on a particular point they pause the video and explain it. 

There're ways to do these things right. These tutorials isn't one of them.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

trapper said:


> How about tips for the mental aspect of the sport? Overcoming fear, dealing with setbacks, etc. Everyone likes to say "just have some balls and go for it" but in reality that is definitely easier said than done for a lot if riders, especially beginners.


I also really like this. I'm not sure how to do it, but anything better than the "grow a pair" advice would be great. In fact, if I ever "grew a pair", I'd be making desperate calls to my doctor, if you know what I mean 

I'm still afraid of steeps, I instinctively go in the backseat because I get a little bit scared, and of course, my riding suffers. All the advice I ever got was to "just go for it", even from my instructor. Yes, I would love to go for it, but you see, this isn't deliberate or something I can easily control. My fencing coach has me do all these drills in order to eliminate all the stupid things my brain does that make my fencing suck and just get into a habit of doing things right. Might it be possible to have drills for snowboarding? Since I know it's the same situation - stupid things my brain does that make my snowboarding suck.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> ::


Why?

10char.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

trapper said:


> Right because there definitely isn't a psychological aspect to sports. I'm not sure your average psychotherapist will necessarily be a better resource to overcoming the mental setbacks that a serious injury would create than a more experienced rider whose been there done that. Yeah, terrible idea altogether. Just forget it was mentioned.


How, in your estimation, a video tutorial should address "psychological aspects" of snowboarding? Especially since each individual rider has their own hangup, one might be afraid of picking up speed, another of steep terrain, yet another of hitting a jump, etc., etc. You can show people the right technique but you can't hold their hand while they try it in real life. There're instructors for that. Also, you can't promote the idea that what they're about to do will not result in an injury, that'd be false advertisement. Also not sure what you mean about resources to help in overcoming serious injury. Should there be a video compilation of personal horror stories? How's that going to instill confidence in new riders?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> How, in your estimation, a video tutorial should address "psychological aspects" of snowboarding? Especially since each individual rider has their own hangup, one might be afraid of picking up speed, another of steep terrain, yet another of hitting a jump, etc., etc. You can show people the right technique but you can't hold their hand while they try it in real life. There're instructors for that. Also, you can't promote the idea that what they're about to do will not result in an injury, that'd be false advertisement. Also not sure what you mean about resources to help in overcoming serious injury. Should there be a video compilation of personal horror stories? How's that going to instill confidence in new riders?


Exactly. I got past mine with a simple one hour private lesson.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Varza said:


> I also really like this. I'm not sure how to do it, but anything better than the "grow a pair" advice would be great. In fact, if I ever "grew a pair", I'd be making desperate calls to my doctor, if you know what I mean
> 
> I'm still afraid of steeps, I instinctively go in the backseat because I get a little bit scared, and of course, my riding suffers. All the advice I ever got was to "just go for it", even from my instructor. Yes, I would love to go for it, but you see, this isn't deliberate or something I can easily control. My fencing coach has me do all these drills in order to eliminate all the stupid things my brain does that make my fencing suck and just get into a habit of doing things right. Might it be possible to have drills for snowboarding? Since I know it's the same situation - stupid things my brain does that make my snowboarding suck.


Honestly, that's what it takes is "to go for it", but the drills that might help (at least for me) was learning to tackle bumps. I am no expert rider but I found out that learning how to adjust your body by fore/aft movement on bumps on black/blue runs helps your confidence on steeps as well as trees.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Varza said:


> I'm still afraid of steeps, I instinctively go in the backseat because I get a little bit scared, and of course, my riding suffers. All the advice I ever got was to "just go for it", even from my instructor.


What I've been doing for jumps might work for you for steeps & speed. I have a huge fear of overshooting on a jump, so I tend to go in too slow and knuckle. So I will pick a spot on the approach that's slightly above even with the lip and straightline it to the jump. If it feels _too_ slow I break off early, otherwise I hit the jump. And knuckle. Next time, I start 3-4 feet higher up the slope and straightline it and take the jump. Keep moving up the slope to start until I find the sweet spot, then I practice from there again and again. It's not only helping me get used to jumps, it's helping me to get used to estimating the proper approach speed.

You could try something similar with a run you have good access to. Come to a dead stop at a spot just above somewhere where you can straightline for a good distance. Pick a spot ahead (maybe a specific tree or something) and promise yourself you won't brake or turn or go backseat before that point. Next time extend the point to a tree further down. Gradual desensitization.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

Donutz said:


> You could try something similar with a run you have good access to. Come to a dead stop at a spot just above somewhere where you can straightline for a good distance. Pick a spot ahead (maybe a specific tree or something) and promise yourself you won't brake or turn or go backseat before that point. Next time extend the point to a tree further down. Gradual desensitization.


I like this idea! (I'm a noob with the same problem). And this is a nice example of addressing the mental aspects of a common issue people have when learning to snowboard.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

trapper said:


> How about tips for the mental aspect of the sport? Overcoming fear, dealing with setbacks, etc. Everyone likes to say "just have some balls and go for it" but in reality that is definitely easier said than done for a lot if riders, especially beginners.


That's actually a good suggestion, there are definitely things you can do and you'll find most good snowboarders share many common things they do or ways of thinking when it comes to dealing with fear that helps them overcome it or bypass that fear block.

I'll add it to my list to do a video on this.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

nillo said:


> How about these softboot carving tutorials?
> 
> Softboot Extremecarving 1.1
> Softboot Extremecarving 2.1
> ...


Carving will be covered in the intermediate tutorials, so I've got it on my list to expand on the basic tutorials we had previously and go into slightly more advanced thing like carving technique.

I don't know if we'll go into particular carve tricks like laid out carves, but I definitely intend to cover basic and intermediate carving.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

oldmate said:


> Will any of snowolf's posts be coming back? Many of them were very helpful.


I'll be re-doing and improving on those tutorials that were there previously. They needed a bit of an update anyway.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Jed....props to you man:thumbsup:

Having to deal with and managing peoples fears, anxieties and expectations...is just that....managing. Most of fear/anxiety is about the unknown and un-experienced... So alot of it is just education/information, breaking it down into accessible bits and processes, a few physiological/psych techniques of breathing and practicing, linking it to previous experiences or current skill sets via things like simple drills and having an in-person coach or role model/brah. So its basically information/knowledge, visualization and experiential. A valuable aspect is for a person to try to teach/explain how to do the thing they are wanting to do...it really helps to cement it and will make very obvious what areas or skills they are missing/lacking to put it together.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea to be fair to Jed there are a ton of techniques that can be taught that will help to overcome the fear, simply by forcing physical tasks, 2 that come immediately to mind are ruddering and pressuring the front foot. Even with a ton of fear and going in the backseat, pressuring the front foot will give the new rider rewards in control which with the right coaching will lead them out of the backseat and finally into proper weight distribution.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Jed for agreeing that it is a legitimate concept. I was just brainstorming an idea that I thought would be useful to people and one that hasn't already been overly covered (which I thought was the purpose of this thread). I wasn't expecting a big debate about it. 

And thanks all for providing examples of what I was getting at.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Yea to be fair to Jed there are a ton of techniques that can be taught that will help to overcome the fear, simply by forcing physical tasks, 2 that come immediately to mind are ruddering and pressuring the front foot. Even with a ton of fear and going in the backseat, pressuring the front foot will give the new rider rewards in control which with the right coaching will lead them out of the backseat and finally into proper weight distribution.


The key to this statement is "with the right coaching". Knowing how to manage, mitigate and control fear is the heart of teaching/coaching snowsports. It's what we do whether it's a brand new rider or someone training for a boardercross race. 
If a rider is afraid of steeps, it'll do no good to force them to ride them and tell them to "just go for it". You need to built up their skills so they can have the confidence to succeed. This means removing the fear by switching to mellow terrain, working on the skills that student needs to ride steep terrain, then, once you are confident they can rock it, going to back to that steep and helping them conquer it. 
That's just one way to do it, there are dozens of other ways, it all depends on the student, terrain at hand, and the task. How you capture something that is so individualized to the rider on a youtube video, I have no idea. Good luck! 
A


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds like a really good idea though! :thumbsup:
I've watched some of the SA Freestyle Program videos that they've made and maybe you could get in touch with them. They have a lot of videos covering the basics of snowboard freestyle, ollies, jibbing, jumps etc. 

Here's a short overview of the whole program:
Snowboard Addiction Full Freestyle Program Overview - YouTube


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

The whole area of overcoming fear is actually a really fascinating area that I've studied a lot in the past out of sheer curiosity back when I was still chasing that 'pro snowboarder' goal.

I don't want to go too much off topic here, but basically a lot of it isn't about forcing people to 'just do it', but rather teaching people how to look at their fear, analyse it, keep calm, rationale and still execute what they know while being scared.

Basically it's not about overcoming fear, but feeling fear and still being able to work your way through tricks and freestyle without letting it affect you. So that's basically what I teach when I cover the whole 'overcoming fear' topic. Not so much about brute forcing your way through fear, but knowing how to think through it and not let it stop your snowboarding.

There's a good interview that goes in depth on the subject for those interested here: Tony Blauer: Recognizing and Escaping the F.E.A.R. Loop


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

MenzelMorten said:


> Sounds like a really good idea though! :thumbsup:
> I've watched some of the SA Freestyle Program videos that they've made and maybe you could get in touch with them. They have a lot of videos covering the basics of snowboard freestyle, ollies, jibbing, jumps etc.


I've got an entire set of trick tip tutorials done that covers jumping, jibbing, ollies, boxes, butters etc already, so we're pretty much already good to go on the trick tip front


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jed said:


> The whole area of overcoming fear is actually a really fascinating area that I've studied a lot in the past out of sheer curiosity back when I was still chasing that 'pro snowboarder' goal.
> 
> I don't want to go too much off topic here, but basically a lot of it isn't about forcing people to 'just do it', but rather teaching people how to look at their fear, analyse it, keep calm, rationale and still execute what they know while being scared.
> 
> ...


Check out the book "into the yikes zone" by Murmur Blakeslee. She is a professional ski instructor who specializes in dealing with fear. It's an amazing read and required in my opinion for anyone working in the snow sports industry.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

jlm1976 said:


> Check out the book "into the yikes zone" by Murmur Blakeslee. She is a professional ski instructor who specializes in dealing with fear. It's an amazing read and required in my opinion for anyone working in the snow sports industry.


Awesome, that sounds like a good read, I'll definitely have to check it out.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you, everyone, there are some good tips in here that I hadn't thought of. @Donutz - I will try your advice on my next (and first) trip out. I'm excited! 

Oh and this time, when I take a lesson, I'll tell the instructor that I'm having trouble with it again and see what he/she says.


----------

